# [Windows XP Pro] Problem - c00002a



## Pott-Taucher (23. April 2005)

Hallo!

Windows lief eine ganze Weile fehlerfrei. Dann kamen gestern die Fehler ...

Zuerst wurde der Rechner RICHTIG langsam. Darauf hin habe ich Windows XP Pro neu installiert.
Beim Setup wurde das blaue Setup-Bild nicht korrekt dargestellt. Links wo der Installationsprozess dargestellt wird, fehlten teilweise Wörter und teilweise waren auch sonstige Darstellungsfehler vorhanden.

Das Setup funktionierte trotzdem mehr oder weniger. Als ich dann alles installiert und auf Viren geprüft hatte, stellte sich der Darstellungsmodus auf 4-Bit um!

Ich entschloss mich die wichtigsten Daten zu sichern und die komplette Festplatte zu formatieren.
Nun waren die Darstellungsfehler beim Setup verschwunden. Nachdem Windows installiert war, startete ich neu und nun kam ein Blue Screen mit der Fehlermeldung: STOP c000021a

Laut Microsoft-Homepage bezieht sich dieser Fehler auf NT-Systeme.

Bin ziemlich ratlos!

Zum System:

Asus A8V Deluxe
Athlon 64 3200+
ASUS V9999GT
1024MB Infinion Speicher
Samsung 160GB Spinpoint 8MB Cache
Samsung 16x DVD Brenner

Das Netzteil ist leider nicht mehr das neuste - kann das daran liegen

Bin ziemlich ratlos im Moment!

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Patematthes (23. April 2005)

hast du den SP2 drauf?
wenn ja dann deinstalliere den mal im abgesichertem modus.

greetz


----------



## Pott-Taucher (23. April 2005)

Im Moment ist garnichts drauf!


Habe auch gerade mal die Festplatte mit chkdsk /p geprüft und anschließend mit /r repariert - gleicher Fehler nach der Installation!

Erst gehts, dann installiert man was und irgendwann geht es nicht mehr!


----------



## Pott-Taucher (23. April 2005)

ich habe jetzt mal netzteil getauscht, grafikkarte getauscht und eine andere windows xp version zum testen verwendet!

jetzt kommt nicht nur der o.g. fehler mehr - komm mir langsam verarscht vor!

nach jeder neuinstallation von windows oder irgendeinem neustart kommt eine andere fehlermeldung!

irgendeine dll nicht gefunden, irgendwelche datein mussten wiederhergestellt werden etc...


----------



## generador (23. April 2005)

Wenn du 2x512 MB Arbeitspeicher hast dann entferne mal einen davon und teste ds ganze nochmal
Kannst ja dann mal den einen gegen den anderen tauschen


----------



## Patematthes (25. April 2005)

hallo wichtig ist es das du die ganze fehlermeldung also auch mit den zahlencodes postest, denn für diesen fehler kann es x ursachen geben.

ich gebe dir nochmal 2 links, allerdings wäre es wie gesagt besser zu wissen was es genau für ein fehler ist.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;de;316503
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;de;321637

z.b. "STOP: C000021a Status 0xc0000005
> (0x77f66851,0x0015fad8)"


----------



## Pott-Taucher (25. April 2005)

So ... Das Problem scheint behoben zu sein ...

Weder Motherboard, noch Grafikkarte oder Ram ... scheint das USB Hub gewesen zu sein 


Fragt nicht wie - raus gezogen, Windows drauf gespielt läuft ...


----------

